# Had to ride



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Way to nice not to go for a ride. I knew going off trail wasnt going to be a viable option but I knew of a road that the snowmobiles would have packed down enough to run on. The trail is only 2miles long but its only a couple miles from where Im living. So away I went.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

And...thats where the ride ended?


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Injected said:


> And...thats where the ride ended?


haha...no just stopped for a cocktail and wanted to be off the trail a "little ways." The 1 and only snowmobile I saw was doing somewhere between too fast and a streak of sh|t. Didnt want another one to come around a corner and find me in the trail.


----------

